
Wolfram Alpha - a new kind of Fail - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05/19/dziuba_wolfram/
======
makecheck
Ironically, the article's rant on failure helped me to see a few new things I
could do with W.A., which made me appreciate it more. :)

I think of Wolfram Alpha as "smarts in, smarts out"; if you want intelligent
results from a smart engine, you need an intelligent query, or you see the
digital equivalent of a blank stare. Requiring some thought when posing a
query isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Wolfram Alpha also has a nice feedback form on the front page. Not that I'm
holding my breath, but what the author of the article should do is put all his
rants into that feedback form, wait a month, and then comment on any changes
made. That type of followup article would be more interesting to me.

